# Balanç i patrimoni



## HyphenSpider

¿Són el mateix el *balanç* i el *patrimoni *d'una empresa? Si és així, me'n podeu donar una definició (que no sigui la de la GREC)? Si no, quina és la diferència?

Gràcies,


----------



## crises

No són el mateix. Per parts:



			
				DIEC said:
			
		

> _patrimoni_ m. Conjunt de béns, de valors i de crèdits que posseeix una persona o una institució.



És a dir, el "patrimoni" d'una empresa és tot allò que posseeix en tots els àmbits: capital, propietats inmobiliàries, participacions a altres empreses, etc... És tota la riquesa que té.

En canvi...


			
				DIEC said:
			
		

> _balanç_ m. Operació que té per objecte verificar l'actiu i el passiu per saber l'estat d'un negoci. | Resultat d'aquesta operació



És a dir, el "balanç" d'una empresa és un càlcul (solen fer-se cada trimestre o cada any) per a saber com tenen l'actiu (import total dels béns i dels drets) i el passiu (import total del que deu l'empresa).


----------



## HyphenSpider

Una explicació perfecta.

Només hi ha una cosa que no entenc: a què et refereixes amb "import total dels béns i dels *drets*"?

Moltes gràcies,


----------



## crises

Per exemple: "béns" podrien ser els edificis, despatxos, cotxes d'empresa, maquinària, etc...; "drets" podrien ser les participacions en altres empreses en forma d'accions, inversions en carteres de valors, etc...


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots:

Crises, els deutes (crèdits a llarg i curt plaç) també formen part del patrimoni. Per definir el balanç diria que és una de les "imatges" de la gestió de l'empresa.


----------



## Carlos1980

crises said:


> Per exemple: "béns" podrien ser els edificis, despatxos, cotxes d'empresa, maquinària, etc...; "drets" podrien ser les participacions en altres empreses en forma d'accions, inversions en carteres de valors, etc...


 
Els teus exemples de drets no son drets sino que son bens .

El exemple mes clar de dret son les anomenades " vendes a credit " , " credits a clients " que es quan fas una venda i permets que el teu client et pagui al cap de uns mesos.

Es a dir un dret es podria definir com allo que juridicament  es teu pero que por motius de pagament encara no has rebut la quantitat dineraria.


----------



## Carlos1980

RIU said:


> Hola a tots:
> 
> Crises, els deutes (crèdits a llarg i curt plaç) també formen part del patrimoni. Per definir el balanç diria que és una de les "imatges" de la gestió de l'empresa.


 
Quan parlem de " patrimoni " hi ha un problem de interpretacio.

Hi ha gent que quan empra aquesta paraula nomes es refereix al actiu , es a dir , als bens i drets d'una empresa , i despres empren el terme " patrimoni net " i en aquest cas si que incloen els deutes restant , aixi que el patrimoni net seria = bens+drets-deutes .

Pero des de el meu punt de vista es mes correcte emprar la paraula " patrimoni " en sentit ample , incloent tambe els deutes.

Aixi que quan escoltes dins el llenguatge economic l'utilitzacio de aquesta paraules moltes vegades no saps si la persona esta tenint en compte els deutes o no .

Malauradament els termes economics moltes vegades tenen tantes interpretacions que pot esser un embolic ben gros .


----------



## RIU

Exacte Carles, ara em ve al cap quan en un testament et fan hereu del patrimoni. Bens i deutes, et pregunten si acceptes.


----------

